# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Frojdi dhe mendimi i një gjeniu.

## DI_ANA

Një intervistë me Xhovani Xhervis, profesor i Psikologjisë Dinamike në La Sapienza të Romës

Tek analizë e mbarueshme dhe analizë e pambarueshme, Frojdi pohon që psikanalisti nuk duhet të konsiderohet një «dhënës urtësie». Në njëfarë mënyre duhet të zbresë nga piedestali mbi të cilin vihet me lehtësi dhe mbi të cilin nganjëherë bie, sepse shpesh «nuk është bartës shëndeti më të madh mendor se pacientët e tij.

Materializmi dhe pozitivizmi i Frojdit e ndjejnë në mënyrë jo të drejtpërdrejtë, por në mënyrë shumë më evidente, krizën e konceptimit të individit të gjeneruar nga darvinizmi. Në këtë kuptim, Frojdi futet në rrugën e hapur nga teoritë darviniane.

Profesor Xhervis le ta fillojmë këtë analizë të figurës së Zigmund Frojdit duke përshkruar kontekstin historikokulturor që influencon mbi veprën e tij.

Problemi i kontekstit është i një rëndësie qendrore pikërisht pse Frojd paraqitet si pikë konvergjence e një serie temash, të cilat janë qendrore të kulturës së tetëqindtës dhe, në të njëjtën kohë, si pikë zgjidhjeje dhe kthese. Në radhë të parë, është oportune të flitet për temën më të rëndësishme, domethënë krizën e konceptimit klasik të individit. Në këtë kuptim, si mendimtar, si themelues i një korrenti ideologjik, Frojdi me të drejtë afrohet me mendimtarë të tjerë: më të rëndësishmit që vijnë në mendje, nga ky këndvështrim, janë Niçe, Marks dhe Darvin. Ata përbëjnë atë që Paul Rikoeur e ka quajtur «shkolla e dyshimit». Çfarë është dyshimi? Është dyshimi sistematik mbi vetëlegjitimimin e ndërgjegjes. Paraardhësi ideologjik më i dukshëm i Frojdit është Niçe, edhe pse Frojdi pohonte se nuk i kish lexuar veprat e tij; ndoshta nuk ishte e vërtetë. Në fakt, mjaft qartë tek Niçe dhe më parë tek Fransis Bejkën, tek Hjum dhe tek Shopenhauer, të cilët Frojdi i kish lexuar ekziston një konceptim i krizës së individit, i «krizës së Unit». Uni, thotë tashmë Niçe, nuk është diçka që është e dhënë, por është diçka që është bërë: përkundrazi, njeriu luan me Unin e tij.

Ka diçka nga brendësia që dominon dhe përcakton Unin tënd si iluzion i të qenit individ i plotë, i vetëlegjitimuar dhe i vetëpërcaktuar. Kjo ishte pika qendrore për Frojdin, edhe pse nuk mjafton për të përcaktuar të gjithë perspektivën e refleksionit të tij; ekzistojnë kështu elementë të tjerë ideologjikë që kontribuojnë për ta përkufizuar. Njëri sigurisht jepet nga influenca e darvinizmit. Darvini është sot një figurë gjerësisht e rivlerësuar në shkencën moderne pikërisht prej influencës që ka pasur gjatë të gjithë rrugës së psikologjisë të nëntëqindtës, si dhe mbi biologjinë. Me të fillon një kritikë sistematike ndaj konceptimit idealist të individit dhe fillon edhe demonizimi i botës naive për të konceptuar ndërgjegjen. Darvini pohon në mënyrë eksplicite se diferencat midis njeriut dhe kafshëve janë si diferenca cilësore, por edhe që përcaktohen në procesin evolutiv, në të cilin nuk asgjë thelbësisht të re që të futet nga jashtë. Në thelb, njeriu është kafshë ose bir kafshe dhe Frojdi e ka të qartë në mendje këtë definicion. Materializmi dhe pozitivizmi i Frojdit e ndjejnë në mënyrë jo të drejtpërdrejtë, por në mënyrë shumë më evidente, krizën e konceptimit të individit të gjeneruar nga darvinizmi. Në këtë kuptim, Frojdi futet në rrugën e hapur nga teoritë darviniane.

Të ndalemi në korpusin frojdian në përgjithësi: si na paraqitet komplesivisht?

Tema dhe problemi i domethënies së veprave të Frojdit është me interes të jashtëzakonshëm, si dhe shumë kompleks. Në qoftë se shqyrtojmë korpusin e veprave frojdiane, vërejmë se ai përgjithësisht përmblidhet në dhjetë vëllime, në të cilat janë veprat e tij me interes psiko-analitik. Lihen jashtë disa vepra rinore, që nuk janë të rëndësishme drejtpërsëdrejti për sa i përket psikanalizës. Frojdi ka shkruar vepra të rëndësishme, duke filluar nga viti 1895, deri në epokën e vdekjes, deri më 1937-1938; bëhet fjalë për një seri shkrimesh, punimesh, që qëndrojnë në një hark vitesh mjaft të gjerë. Menjëherë është për tu thënë një gjë: opusi zyrtar frojdian nuk përfshin epistolarin, sepse thjesht nuk është zakon ta bashkosh me shkrimet e tjera. Epistolarët, që janë me interes të jashtëzakonshëm, janë botuar vetëm kohët e fundit. Ka shkrime të tjera të Frojdit, në veçanti disa letra, që akoma nuk janë bërë publike nga ata që janë trashëgimtarët dhe që ruhen në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Kjo veç të tjerash provokon mjaft polemika.

Epistolarët, për shembull korrespondenca me Jung apo me Frais, janë të rëndësishme për sa mund të kapim të formuarin e ideve frojdiane dhe lindjen e vetë psikanalizës. Pjesë të tjera të epistolarëve janë me interes më të specializuar, më margjinale, midis të cilëve epistolari midis Frojdit dhe Ferençit, i cili është botuar kohët e fundit. Shkrimet e Frojdit janë heterogjene: midis tyre gjejmë shkrime sistematike, punë të rastësishme, me karakter didaktik dhe shkrime të tjera që nuk u pati as dëshirën dhe as kohën ti rilexonte dhe kështu që u botuan në formën e bocave. Niveli i punimit është shumë i ndryshëm. Për më shumë, është për tu vërejtur se nëpërmjet këtyre shkrimeve regjistrojmë një evolucion në mendimin e Frojdit, por edhe një degëzim, në kuptimin që disa tema, për shembull konceptimi i mendjes, struktura e mendjes, ajo që quhet «metapsikologjia» dukshëm modifikohen. Tema të tjera shtohen me kalimin e kohës në kuadrin e kërkimit të Frojdit; ai është marrë me tema me interes të jashtëzakonshëm me karakter antropologjik, filozofik e social, sidomos në dy dekadat e fundit të jetës së tij.

Këto degëzime të mendimit të tij, me karakter jo ngushtësisht klinik, jo vetëm na ndihmojnë të kuptojmë mendimin e tij më në përgjithësi, por na japin një kuadër më të qartë të orientimeve të tij. Frojdi i modifikon idetë e tij; duhet thënë se nganjëherë edhe në shkrime të vonshme gjenden ide të reja që bashkëjetojnë me të tjera tashmë të konsoliduara apo deri «të vjetra» e të tejkaluara. Ka shtytje, prej nga ku mund të deduktohet se Frojdi orientohet gjithnjë e më shumë drejt konceptimesh psikologjike, të çliruara nga konsiderata të natyrës shkencore, biologjike e neruologjike. Me fjalë të tjera, në shkrimet e fundit, ka dhe referime ndaj natyrës biologjike të njeriut dhe aspekteve të caktuara që Frojdi mendonte se qenë të rëndësishme në raportin midis trurit dhe funksioneve psikike. Ka në shkrimet e fundit aspekte të tejkalimit të konceptimeve në mënyrë të dukshme më naive të psikanalizës si shkencë ekzakte, por, në të njëjtën kohë, ka teza që futen në këtë konceptim të përgjithshëm; në një prej shkrimeve të fundit Frojdi në fakt thotë: «Psikanaliza është një shkencë si kimia apo fizika», gjë që sot e konsiderojmë pak absurde, por që qysh në atë epokë mund të konsiderohej e diskutueshme.

Mund të na flisni për evolucionin e mendimit frojdian duke ripërshkuar disa etapa qendrore?

Le të fillojmë me veprat frojdiane, të shkruara përpara nëntëqindtës dhe që hodhën bazat e psikanalizës. Mund të dallojmë jo vetëm në brendësi të prodhimit frojdian, por edhe midis ngjarjeve të jetës së Frojdit, që pastaj janë të lidhura ngushtësisht me prodhimin e tij intelektual në mënyrë më të thjeshtë dhe më skematike, mund ta ndajmë këtë hark kohor, të jetës, në dhjetëvjeçarë; kemi kështu periudhën që shkon deri më 1900, dhjetëvjeçarët 1900  1910 dhe 1910  1920, e kështu me radhë, deri në fundin e viteve Tridhjetë (Frojdi vdes më 1939). Përpara fundit të tetëqindtës kemi si një seri shkrimesh në të cilat merr formë ideja psiko-analitike, ashtu dhe veprën që ndoshta mbetet kryesorja e Frojdit, domethënë interpretimin e ëndrrave, që botohet saktësisht më 1900-ën.

Duhet kujtuar miqësia midis Frojdit dhe Brojerit, një mjek mik i Frojdit, katër vjet më i madh në moshë se ai. Me Brojerin merr formë vepra e parë me interes psiko-analitik, Studime mbi histerinë, që është e periudhës 1892  1895. Formimi i Frojdit është thelbësisht mjekësore: neurologjike dhe psikiatrike. Mund të shikojmë evolucionin e një karriere që nis nga kërkimet neurologjike laboratorike dhe arrin deri në interesa ngushtësisht më klinike, domethënë tamam kurative. Shfaqen kështu çështjet e definicionit të histerisë, e kurimit të mundshëm të saj, e funksionimit të hipnozës; formulimi i një teorie të traumës psikike si shkak i hipnozës; formulimi i teorisë sipas së cilës një traumë e harruar dhe e hequr është shkaku i shqetësimeve histerike. Ideja që shërimi eventual nga shqetësime histerike kalon nëpërmjet një mekanizmi «shfryrjeje», implikon bërjen aktive të kujtimit të traumës. Lindja e psikanalizës ka si bazë pikërisht këtë studim mbi histerinë. Si pasojë e këtij studimi hapet një diskutim rreth pandërgjegjshmërisë, të kujt janë forcat që veprojnë në të, nga një pikëpamje klinike, psikologjike dhe në njëfarë mënyre, edhe neurologjike.

Profesor Xhervis, mund të marrim në shqyrtim në brendësi të prodhimit frojdian dhjetëvjeçarin e luftës dhe të pasluftës, i cili karakterizohet nga zhvillimi i teknikës psiko-analitike në kuptimin e vërtetë të fjalës?

Shkrimet më të rëndësishme mbi teknikën psiko-analitike janë pikërisht të kësaj periudhe, domethënë të fillimit të dhjetëvjeçarit të dytë. Është formulimi i konceptit «transfert» dhe i «controtransfert», janë përshkrimet që Frojdi u jep nxënësve të tij lidhur me mënyrën sesi duhet ta kryejnë psikanalizën. Bëhet fjalë për një prej trashëgimive të mëdha të mendimit frojdian për terapinë klinike të shekullit tonë. Siç e dimë të gjithë, mendimi frojdian ka dhënë kontribute dhe trashëgimi të diferencueshme; është lëvizja psiko-analitike, e cila është një tërësi shoqatash private dhe me besim frojdian, që deri pak vite më parë është zhvilluar në një botë mjaft të pavarur si nga studimet e psikologjisë, ashtu dhe nga akademitë universitare. Është influenca e Frojdit mbi kulturën që ndoshta është elementi më i rëndësishëm mbi konceptimin që njeriu perëndimor i jep vetes (nëse sot flasim për Frojdin, e bëjmë në thelb për këtë motiv). Është influenca e Frojdit mbi klinikën moderne, mbi mënyrën për të trajtuar pacientët, mbi mënyrën e konceptimit të neurozave. Ka disa pika kryesore, që kanë të bëjnë pikërisht me strukturën e raportit midis terapeutistit dhe pacientit, ose, për ta thënë më në përgjithësi, midis atij që vihet në rolin e dhënësit të ndihmës dhe atij që vihet në rolin e marrësit të kësaj ndihme.

Këtu konsideratat e Frojdit kanë një aktualitet dhe një vlerë që nuk e hasim në aspekte të tjera të mendimit frojdian lidhur me klinikën dhe terapinë. Në njëfarë mënyre, Frojdi na paralajmëron lidhur me kompleksitetin e këtij raporti nga një pikëpamje psikologjike. Ai na thotë se pacienti ose çdo person që kërkon i ndihmë për motive personale dikujt tjetër, pozicionohet në një botë shpresash e fantazish respektivisht tjetrit, që është shumë e rëndësishme për gjendjen e tij psikike dhe që mund të rezultojë e rëndësishme për shërimin e tij përfundimtar: në thelb, ky është procesi transfert. Subjekti vuajtës projekton tek mjeku, tek ai që duhet ta ndihmojë, një shpresë shpëtimtare dhe e vesh deri diku me karakteristikën «magjike» të plotfuqishmërisë: i projekton afeksionet e tij mbi një figurë të idealizuar, të tipit prindëror. Gjëja më e interesante është se Frojdi kupton një problem që pastaj do të ripropozohet në terma të ndryshëm në një prej shkrimeve të fundit të tij, analizë e mbarueshme dhe analizë e pambarueshme relativisht faktit se edhe kush jep ndihmë ka problematikat e veta të pandërgjegjshme.

Kush jep ndihmë, mjeku psikiatër apo psikanalisti, pozicionohet kundrejt pacientit me një seri shpresash dhe e shikon veten në një optikë të caktuar. Për shembull, edhe mjeku mund të ketë tendencën për tu mbajtur më i fuqishëm sesa është; mund të ndodhë që ai të pranojë një atribuim të caktuar idealizues ose mund të ketë ndjenja pasigurie, pasi e di që instrumentet e tij terapeutikë janë më pak efikase sa mendon pacienti. E gjitha kjo përcakton një seri problemesh psikologjike që janë veçanërisht të rëndësishëm, Frojdi kupton problemin e «controtransfert», domethënë të tematikave psikologjike, të zgjidhura ose jo nga terapeutisti, edhe pse kjo do të analizohet në të gjithë rëndësinë e saj vetëm duke filluar nga vitet Pesëdhjetë, domethënë shumë kohë pas vdekjes së tij.

Le të flasim për vitet e fundit të Frojdit, vite që shkojnë nga 1930 e prapa. Çfarë refleksionesh i karakterizojnë këto vite të fundit të jetës së tij?

Vitet njëzet dhe Tridhjetë shikojnë suksesin e psikanalizës në kuadër kulturor; suksesi i tij para së gjithash është sukses i prozelitizmit, pasi krijohet Lëvizjen Psiko-analitike. Në këtë periudhë verifikohet diaspora e madhe e psikanalistëve hebrej në Shtetet e Bashkuara; nëpërmjet surrealizmit, idetë e Frojdit hyjnë veç të tjerash të bëhen pjesë e kulturës së pararojës, pjesërisht e kulturës artistike, e kulturës letrare. E dhënë interesante dhe e rëndësishme është se idetë psiko-analitike në vitet Njëzet e Tridhjetë pranohen jo vetëm në brendësi të kulturës në përgjithësi, por sidomos në ambientet kulturore antikonformiste. Në këtë epokë idetë e psikanalizës shoqërohen shpesh me idetë e marksizmit, me idetë anarkiste dhe në përgjithësi të gjitha ato perspektiva ideologjike të bazuara në parime liberale, edhe në fushën e edukimit të fëmijëve. Në brendësi të evolucionit frojdian meritojnë të kujtohen një seri shkrimesh të rëndësishme, që kanë të bëjnë me konceptimin e shoqërisë dhe analizën e neurozës në raport me qytetërimin.

Frojdi jep një formulim jashtëzakonisht interesant dhe akoma, në disa aspekte, i pranueshëm. Fillimisht Frojdi theksonte se trajtimi psiko-analitik në thelb duhej të synonte që të sillte në ndërgjegje «heqjen» dhe që nga kjo të derivonte shërimi i pacientit. Më pas ai kupton se pacientët nuk shërohen dhe aq me lehtësi dhe se trajtimi psiko-analitik duhet të synojë në gjëra të tjera, domethënë thelbësisht në një ristrukturim të mbrojtjeve të Un-me shumë prej nxënësve të tijit, në një modifikim aspektesh të caktuara të personalitetit. Në origjinë të këtij ndryshimi në konceptimin e modaliteteve dhe të finaliteteve të psikanalizës ka faktorë të ndryshëm, midis të cilëve, ka gjasa, kontrastet me shumë ish-nxënës të vet. Më 1911 ndodh prishja me Adlerin, pasuar më 1913 nga prishja me Jungun dhe më pas ajo me Oto Rank e të tjerëJ. Kemi edhe një rimendim lidhur me urtësinë e psiko-analistit; tek analizë e mbarueshme dhe analizë e pambarueshme, Fojdi pohon që psikanalisti nuk duhet të konsiderohet një «dhënës urtësie». Në njëfarë mënyre duhet të zbresë nga piedestali mbi të cilin vihet me lehtësi dhe mbi të cilin nganjëherë bie, sepse shpesh «nuk është bartës shëndeti më të madh mendor se pacientët e tij».

Në disa aspekte, Frojdi është intolerant dhe dogmatik, por në të njëjtën kohë qe një person thellësisht i ndershëm me veten, sa për tu nënshtruar autokritikave të vazhdueshme, të paktën të anshme. Lidhur me dimensionin e brendshëm dhe qëndrimin e tij ndikojnë ngjarja e nazizmit, si dhe një gjendje personale pak a shumë e rëndë, domethënë fakti që për shumë vite me radhë ka vuajtur për shkak të një kanceri në gojë, që më pas e ka çuar në vdekje. Kujtoj se Frojdi ka vdekur me eutanazi më 1939; ka qenë mjeku i tij që ia ka injektuar një dozë të lartë morfine, duke ndjekur udhëzimet e sakta të tij. Të mos harrojmë se Frojdi në vitet e fundit të tetëqindtës përdorte kokainë, me rreziqe të mëdha, ndoshta edhe me ndonjë pasojë në gjendjen e tij. Në thelb, Frojdi edhe në këto vite të fundit të jetës së tij, në të cilat kanë ndodhur këto revizionime, dyzime dhe hidhërime, nga pikëpamja e personalitetit, konfirmohet si intelektuali i madh tipik i tetëqindtës.

Marre nga : Gazeta Metropol

----------


## DI_ANA

Teoria psiko-analitike e Zigmund Frojdit dhe roli i saj në jetën shoqërore

  Nga dr. Arqile Boti

Nga fillimet e shekullit të 20 del në skenë një teori e re në psikologji dhe pikërisht teoria psiko-analitike e Zigmund Frojd(1856-1939).

Disa filozofë të ideologjisë marksiste-leniniste në kohën e Hoxhës kanë deklaruar që teoria e Frojdit është idealiste dhe reaksionare në tekstet universitare. Këtë surprizë do ta analizoj në rastet e mëposhtme, nëse është kështu me të vërtetë.

Kështu në aspektin fetar filozofik do t’i referohemi librit të Frojdit “Civilizimi, Burim Mjerimi”, ku në faqen 109, botim anglisht Frojdi shkruan: “Me ndihmën e të dhënave historike formulojmë mendimin që dogmat fetare janë MBETURINA NEUROTIKE dhe mund të themi se është çështje kohe që të zëvendësojmë në terapinë analitike të neurotikut sukseset e postimit me rezultat të një pune logjike ortodokse”.

Dhe më tej Frojdi vazhdon: “Feja do të ishte përgjithësisht një neurozë e përgjithshme e imponuar njerëzore dhe ashtu si ajo e fëmijës do të vinte nga kompleksi i Edipit nga lidhja me babanë. Dhe sipas Frojdit, tani jemi në një shkallë evolucioni që mund të parapërcaktojë largimin nga feja në saj të një formimi racional, intelektual, shkencor etj.

Dhe në faqen 196 të po këtij libri Frojdi shkruan: “Një psikolog që di shumë mirë se sa e vështirë është të gjejë njeriu rrugën e tij në këtë botë mundohet të gjykojë evolucionin e njerëzimit në bazë të njohurive të pakta që ka fituar në bazë të studimit të ngjarjeve të ndryshme gjatë procesit të rritjes që nga fëmijëria. Në këtë vrojtim arrin në mendimin që feja mund të krahasohet me një NEUROZË FËMINORE dhe është mjaft optimist të gjykojë se njerëzimi do të kapërcejë këtë fazë neurotike (domethënë të kalojë nga feja në ateizëm) ashtu si shumë fëmijë tejkalojnë një neurozë të ngjashme...”

Pra, nga këto të thënat e Frojdit rezulton se ai ka qenë një materialist dhe ateist konsekuent dhe është vërtetë për të vënë duart në kokë kur disa ideologë të Hoxhës e fusin në kampin e idealizmit duke pozuar një injorancë të pashembullt.

Këtë pikë unë do ta mbyll me një citat kuptimplotë që vijon: “Ashtu si Njutoni hoqi Zotin nga natyra, Darvini e hoqi nga jeta, ndërsa Frojdi e hoqi nga shpirti i njeriut. Mekanicizmi do t’i shkatërronte të gjitha, gjersa mbizotëroi në teorinë mbi natyrën dhe ku Zotin e zëvendësoi koncepti i natyrës dhe si rrjedhojë i këtij koncepti mekanicist trupi i njeriut ka ardhur nga natyra ose më saktë krijuar nga ajo, ndërsa ndërgjegjja e ka burimin nga trupi i tij (J.Barzun, Darvin, Marks, Wagner, Nju York 1958). Unë nuk kam çfarë të shtoj më tepër në këtë pikë.

Elementi qendror që përshkon teorinë psikoanalitike të Frojdit konsiston në postulatin që shumica dërrmuese e sëmundjeve neurotike dhe atyre psikike e kanë burimin në grumbullimin, në të ashtuquajturin inkoshient të përjetimeve seksuale shumë prej të cilëve që në kohën e fëmijërisë duke marrë parasysh dhe faktorin e trashëgimisë.

Kështu në librin e tij “Hyrje në psikoanalizë” Frojdi thotë në kapitullin e tretë: “Zbulimi i parë tek i cili na çon psikanaliza është që si rregull simptomat morboze ndodhen në lidhje direkte të drejtpërdrejtë me jetën erotike të të sëmurit, kjo dëshmon që dëshirat patogjene janë të një natyre me ato erotiket dhe na imponon ne që të konsiderojmë çrregullimet e jetës seksuale si shkaqet kryesore të sëmundjes...” dhe më tej po në këtë kapitull Frojdi vazhdon: “Vetëm po të zbulojë dikush ngjarjet e jetës fëminore, mundet të shpjegojë sensibilitetin tek traumat e mëvonshme dhe vetëm atëherë kur ne rikthejmë tek koshienca këto kujtime, të cilat zakonisht janë harruar ose më mirë janë fshirë nga harresa mund të mjekojë këto simptoma...Në qoftë se shumica dërrmuese e njerëzve mjekë ose jo kundërshtojnë të pranojnë këtë fakt, kjo shpjegohet thjesht që nën presionin e edukacionit harruan shfaqjet erotike të jetës së vet fëminore ose nuk dëshirojnë t’i kujtojnë më. Ndryshe veç do t’i shikonin gjerat në rast se do të merrnin mundimin të gjenin nëpërmjet psikoanalizës kujtimet e jetës së tyre fëminore, të observojnë, të analizojnë dhe të përpiqen t’i shpjegojnë...” dhe më tej ai shpjegon me hollësi auto-erotizmin e fëmijëve dhe karakterin instiktiv seksual të pirjes së gjirit nga fëmija.

Dhe në kapitullin e pestë të veprës së tij “Hyrje në psikoanalizë” Frojdi thotë: “Shohim se njerëzit sëmuren atëherë kur si pasojë e pengesave të jashtme ose të një përshtatshmërie të pamjaftueshme, plotësimi i nevojave të tij erotike bëhet e pamundur në realizimin e saj real. Shohim atëherë që këta persona kalojnë te sëmundja në saj të së cilës mund të gjejnë kënaqësinë, të cilën ua mohon jeta dhe më tej...nuk është vetëm “ego” e të sëmurit, i cili mohon kategorikisht të braktisë zmbrapsjet, të cilat e ndihmojnë personin të evitojë punët e tij fillestare, por edhe instinktet seksuale nuk dëshirojnë të heqin dorë nga kënaqësia, të cilën ua jep zëvendësuesi i krijuar nga sëmundja derisa nuk dimë nëse realiteti do t’u jepte diçka më të mirë...”

S. Freud, “Hyrje në psikoanalizë”

Komenti im

Duke qenë se Frojdi është ateist i hapur atëherë vetvetiu konkludohet që nuk pranon ekzistencën e shpirtit dhe si rrjedhojë inkoshienti i tij, që ka në epiqendër të terminologjisë në teorinë e tij psikoanalitike është produkt i zhvillimit të sistemit nervor, pra varet nga trupi material të zhvilluar në një shkallë të lartë sipas teorisë materialiste. Kështu që dëshira seksuale ose instinktet seksuale të frenuara, sipas Frojdit, janë të ngjashme me ato të kafshëve të larta gjitarë, të cilat ekzistojnë në kohën e riprodhimit të tyre.

Kështu, kafsha ha, pi, fle, riprodhon.

Njeriu ha, pi, fle, riprodhon.

Dhe nëse instinktet seksuale janë bazë e aktivitetit të njeriut dhe frenimi i tyre çon në shfaqjen e sëmundjeve neurotike dhe psikike atëherë në këtë fushë nuk kemi ndonjë ndryshim cilësor nga kafshët, por kemi një ndryshim sasior, kjo sepse njeriu është i pajisur me një logjikë që kontrollon instinktet.

Por Frojdi bën një ngatërresë themelore. Ai identifikon instinktet seksuale si shkak të sëmundjeve që janë karakteristike si për kafshët dhe për njeriun me ndjenjat që janë karakteristikë vetëm për njeriun. Kafsha në marrëdhënie seksuale nuk udhëhiqet nga ndjenjat, por nga instinktet. Daci dhe qeni nuk bëjnë poezi dashurie, as këngë dashurie në kohën e riprodhimit, por kryejnë instinktivisht dhe kalojnë në marrëdhënie seksi shpeshherë me dhunë të shkallëve të ndryshme. Njeriu ka ndjenja në shkallë të ndryshme, në marrëdhënie dashurore gjer në ato ndjenja të holla që janë shkruar romane, kompozime ku idealizohet dashuria dhe që ndonjëherë kalojnë në vetëmohim, si te Romeo dhe Zhulieta.

Njeriu është i prirur të krijojë marrëdhënie me atë që dashuron të seksit të kundërt dhe ndjenjat janë selektive, që ndonjëherë shprehen me dashuri në shikim të parë.

Dhe nuk janë instinktet seksuale që shkaktojnë sëmundje neurotike dhe psikike siç thotë materialisti Frojd, por janë prapësimi ose rikosheto e ndjenjës së dashurisë që mund të shkaktojë çrregullime psikologjike të shkallëve të ndryshme që nga neurozat dhe gjer te psikozat e vërteta. Ne mjekët e praktikës kemi parë mjaft të reja dhe të rinj që kanë pësuar jo vetëm neuroza, por edhe psikoza të vërteta gjatë thyerjes ose disfatës në dashuri pavarësisht a ka përfunduar në marrëdhënie seksuale apo jo, të cilat nuk kanë patur ndonjë ndikim në gjendjen psikologjike të personit.

Ndjenjat duke përfshirë dhe atë të dashurisë janë shfaqje shpirtërore, pra shfaqje të shpirtit dhe jo të materies të organizuar në shkallë të lartë siç thotë materializmi, zoti Frojd.

Shpirti njerëzor komunikon në këtë botë me mjedisin e jashtëm nëpërmjet tri hallkave themelore:

Hallka e parë është ajo e instinkteve si ajo e urisë, etjes, vetëmbrojtjes instiktive, instinktit seksual që aq shumë e ka për zemër Frojdi etj...

Hallka e dytë është ajo e ndjenjave ku rreshtohen frika, dashuria, urrejtja, smira, egoizmi, mëshira etj, pra kemi ndjenja pozitive dhe negative në aspektin moral.

Hallka e tretë është logjika ose arsyetimi që luan rolin e “doganës” që lejon ndjenjat dhe instinktet që nuk dëmtojnë shoqërinë dhe ndalon ato që dëmtojnë komunitetin dhe njerëzit e tjerë. Këto përbëjnë dhe bazën e normave morale të individit në raport me vetveten, familjen dhe shoqërinë.

Pastaj intuicioni dhe i quajturi syri i tretë është në kompetencë të Zotit që një njeriu mund t’i japë një ndriçim për një zbulim në filozofi, art, shkencë etj.

Frenimi i instinktit të riprodhimit ose seksual sipas Frojdit të shumtën mund të japë një agresivitet të lehtë ose nevrikllëk te meshkujt dhe tek femrat, por ky agresivitet kontrollohet në më të shumtën e rasteve nga logjika, ndërsa tek kafshët që nuk kanë logjikë, mosplotësimi i instinktit seksual si në rastin e demit që kur sheh lopën ka mundësi të marrë zvarrë edhe të zotin, ndërsa njeriu ka ndjenja që në rastin e riprodhimit është ndjenja e dashurisë dhe kur thyhet ose prapset ajo, atëherë mund të shfaqet ankthi dhe gjer në depresion kur një vajzë ose një djalë (kjo ndodh më tepër tek vajzat) humb shpresën se mund të rikthehet i dashuri i saj.

Kështu që identifikimi i ndjenjave me instinktet është një ndër gabimet themelore të materialistit Frojd dhe për këtë po marrim një shembull:

Një djalë ndodhet në shoqërinë e pesë vajzave, fjala vjen, ose anasjelltas një vajzë me shoqërinë e pesë djemve. Nëse ai nuk do të arrijë të ketë marrëdhënie seksi me katër prej tyre nuk i bën përshtypje kur nuk i dashuron, kjo ndodh edhe për vajzat që kur nuk duan një djalë jo vetëm që nuk u bën përshtypje, por nuk u lidhën seksualisht, por refuzojnë kategorikisht një lidhje të tillë.

Por çrregullimet neurotike dhe psikike do lindin në ato raste sidomos tek femrat atëherë kur thyhet ndjenja e dashurisë, që është karakteristike vetëm për njeriun. Që këtej del që dashuria si ndjenjë njerëzore nuk mund të jetë e barabartë me instinktin seksual dhe ndërmjet tyre nuk mund të vëmë shenjën e barazimit. Për një ateist dhe materialist siç është Frojdi, që nuk pranon shpirtin, ky gabim do të ishte i pashmangshëm.

Dhe nëse teoria psikoanalitike panseksuale e Frojdit që indirekt predikon lirinë e seksit për tu çliruar nga komplekset psikike dhe neurotike do të ishte e vërtetë, duhet të sillte në vendet ku është aplikuar diku më shumë dhe diku më pak uljen e ndjeshme të sëmundjeve neurotike dhe psikike. Por praktika e jetës vërteton të kundërtën, që atje ku ekziston liria e seksit, sëmundjet neurotike dhe psikike janë rritur në mënyrë të shpejtë, të lidhur dhe me përdorimin e drogave afrodiziake për të kompensuar rënien e fuqive fizike dhe seksuale sidomos tek meshkujt. Kështu që jeta e provon të dështuar teorinë e Frojdit.

Si konkluzion del që Frojdi duke konfonduar dhe barazuar dashurinë si ndjenjë e lartë njerëzore me instinktet dhe dëshirat seksuale që janë karakteristikë edhe për kafshët dhe duke mos bërë ndarjen ndërmjet tyre dhe kuptimin e rolit kryesor të thyerjes së ndjenjave erotike dhe jo instinkteve në shfaqjen e çrregullimeve të ndryshme psikologjike, faktikisht njeriun e redukton në një kafshë ose makinë të Ernst Heckel-it që ishte bashkëkohës i Frojdit. Kjo fatkeqësisht e çon Frojdin në pozitat e një materializmi vulgar në psikologji.

Për sa i përket rolit të xhindeve si shkaqe të sëmundjeve neurotike dhe psikike do të flasim në një shkrim tjetër.

Marre nga: Gazeta Metropol

----------


## DI_ANA

Trajtimi i personalitetit sipas Froid.    

Teorite me te perhapura mbi personalitetin jane ato psikodinamike dhe ajo me e njohura, eshte ajo e Sigmund Freud.
Frojdi e percaktonte personalitetin duke u bazuar ne teorite e tij psikoanalitike.
Sipas tij personaliteti i njeriut eshte i perbere nga tre komponente: Idi (essi) ,uni (ego), dhe mbiuni (superego): 
Personaliteti sipas Frojdit, me shume nga cdo gje tjeter varet nga nivelet e vetedijes, apo thene me mire nga nennivelet e vetedijes; nga ato nivele qe jane nen te ndergjegjshem.

Me  Froid personaliteti nuk eshte konstant.Nje mase e akumuluar sjelljesh, besimesh, virtytesh etj. Por eshte “EVERCHANGING “qe ndryshe, nga Froid do te thote qe i avitet natyres njerezore me pesimizem (i kontrolluar nga impulset shtazore) do te thote se personaliteti i nje njeriu influencohet nga ambienti perreth gjithashtu (pervec influences gjenetike si psh impulset te trasheguara nga bota shtazore). Nga marredheniet qe njeriu formon me boten e jashtme, si psh kultura, njerezit e tjere. Dhe te gjithat keto, sebashku ose vec e vec, modifikojn negativisht ose positivisht personalitetin e vet njeriut.
 Mos harrojme qe Frojdi u perqendrua se tepermi ne psikoanalize, dhe psh deshirat e fshehta seksuale i shpjegonte si shkak i dukurive te ndryshme ne sjellje.
Me vone kjo eshte hedhur poshte nga te tjere.

----------


## DI_ANA

Zigmund Frojd

Zigmund  FROJD,  ( Sigmund FREUD), psikolog dhe psikiatër austriak. Themelues i psikanalizës. Nga viti 1932 profesor në Vjenë, kurse në vitin 1928 për shkak të hitlerianëve emigroi. Teoria e tij mbi jetën psikike ndi-koi jo vetëm në zhvillimin e psikologjisë (Adleri, Jungu e tjerë), por me modifikime të ndryshme dhe korrektura të shumta është e pranishme edhe në disa teza filozofike deri në kohën tonë (E. Fromi, H. Markuze e tjerë), ndonëse vetë Frojdi refuzonte vendosmërtisht që t'i atribuohet çfarëdo intence filozofike koncepcionit të tij «natyror-shkencor». Nocioni i nënvetëdijes është kategori fundamentale e psikanalizës së tij. Duke konsideruar se baza e tërë jetës është në sferën e cila është krijuar duke prapsur instinktin (para së gjithash ate libidinoz) në sferën e nënvetëdijes, ai pohon se pikërisht kjo sferë qenësisht përcakton të gjitha aktet tona të vetëdijshme. Të prapsurit, mosplotësimi i kënaqësisë së plotë të instinkteve seksuale rezulton me neuroza të ndryshme, ekscese patologjike, gabime në shkrim dhe në të folur e tjera. Zbulimi i sferës së nënvetëdijshme, që i takon Frojdit, pa-raqet një zbulim jashtëzakonisht të rëndësishëm, relevant sidomos për shpjegimin më të thellë të disa feno-meneve jo vetëm psikike por edhe të përgjithshme kulturore.
Me zmbrapsjen e instinktit libidinoz në të vërtetë nuk krijohen medoemos neurozat: në manifestimet e sub-limuara të instinktit të paplotësuar shfaqet për shembull arti. Artisti kryesisht, për shkak të nevojave të fuqishme instinktive është i paaftë të gjendet në realitetin praktik: andaj i drejtohet botës së imagjinatës dbe në të gjen kompensimin për plotësimin e drejtpërdrejtë të dëshirave të veta. Nga kjo botë fiktive e artit nuk është larg shpeshherë rruga deri te neurozat. Mirëpo artisti me anën e mekanizmit mbrojtës, domethënë rne anën e aftësive të sublimimit - ndonëse ka pësuar disfatë në jetë dhe e ndien veten të vetmuar - prapëseprapë gjen ngushëllim në faktin se u ofron ngushëllim joartistëve. Ndërkaq, bukuria në vetvete nuk u takon qëllimeve të drejtpërdrejta të artistit: për të pikërisht janë të rëndësishme problemet jetësore; bukuria i shërben vetëm si armë për mbrotje dhe për lehtësimin e vështërsive. Neurotikët nuk e kanë këtë armë, kështu që u bëhet «e pamundur rruga në realitet».
Në ëndrrat si dhe në religjionet dhe mitet manifestohet gjithashtu bota e dëshirave të parealizueshme, të prapsura. Gjithë simbolika që krijohet pikërisht për shkak të censurës dhe të pamundësisë që të shfaqen drejtpër-drejt impulset libidinoze (këta censorë nuk flenë as në kohën e ëndrrave) mund të kuptohet duke i reduktuar në format e veta të pacensuara. Shpjegimet e ëndrrave zbulojnë dëshirat dhe qëllimet sekrete, madje edhe atëherë kur iluzorisht duken se janë,të karakterit të kundërt.
Impulsi themelor dhe thelbi i gjithë mësimit të Frojdit si dhe i një serie veprash teorike të jashtëzakonshme të tij qëndron në synimin e tij që sa më shumë të eliminohet censura e përhershme, e cila pengon të shprehurit e lirë të impulseve, që këta të depërtojnë pa pengesa nga burgjet e tyre, që të shprehet në mënyrë autentike njeriu i vërtetë, burimor dhe jo i rremë dhe hipokrit, që në asociacionin e drejtpërdrejtë të zbulohen gjurmat e veprimeve jonjerëzore të njeriut. Andaj metoda fundamentale e shërimit psikanalitik qëndron në faktin që duke i bërë të vetëdijshme elementet e ndryshme nga nënvetëdija që shfaqen te pacienti (shpesh për shembull edhe në format simbolike në ëndrra), të zbulohen shkaqet e vërteta të neurozave me anën e asociacioneve të lira dhe nëpërmjet bisedave. Teoria e tij mbi Egon, mbi kompleksin e Edipit, mbi ëndrrat, mbi shkaqet e ndryshme të pervezioneve, mbi krijimin dhe përjetimin e artit, shpjegimi i tij i totemit dhe i tabusë, si dhe një seri e tërë tezash mbi strukturën psikike dhe sociale të popujve primitivë, patën (dhe në një masë të caktuar kanë edhe sot) ndikim jashtëzakonisht të madh në shumë vazhdues dhe popullarizatorë të psikanalizës në gjithë botën dhe në fusha të ndryshme shkencore (nga psikologjia, psikiatria deri te sociologjia, estetika dhe filozofia e kulturës). Ndërkaq, sot njëkohësisht provohet edhe një seri e tërë e njëanshmërive dhe i tezave joshkencore, të ndera dhe të pavërtetuara dhe i teprimeve plauzibile me të cilat, duke reduktuar tërë jetën në elementet e instinkteve libidi-noze, janë të pasura veprat e Frojdit. Të gjitha kryeveprat e Frojdit janë përkthyer në serbokroatishte, sidomos në «Odabrana dela Sigmunda Frojda», Matica Srpska, në VIII vëll.: I Psihopatologija svakodnevnog zivota; II Lfvod u psihoanaJizu; III Dosetka i njen odnos prema nesvesnom; IV O seksuainoj teoriji; Totem i tabu; V Iz kulture i umetnosti(Sumanutost i snovi u Gradivi V. Jensena; Jedna uspomena iz detinjstva Leonarda da Vinci-ja; Mikelandelov Mojsije; Dostojev-ski i oceubistvo; Nelagodnost u kultu-ri); VI Tumaëenje snova I; VII Tuma-denje snova II; VIII Autobiografija; Nova predavanja za uvodenje u psi-hoanalizu.
FROJD, Zigmund (FREUD, Sigmund), psikolog dhe psikiatër austriak. Themelues i psikanalizës. Nga viti 1932 profesor në Vjenë, kurse në vitin 1928 për shkak të hitlerianëve emigroi. Teoria e tij mbi jetën psikike ndi-koi jo vetëm në zhvillimin e psikologjisë (Adleri, Jungu e tjerë), por me modifikime të ndryshme dhe korrektura të shumta është e pranishme edhe në disa teza filozofike deri në kohën tonë (E. Fromi, H. Markuze e tjerë), ndonëse vetë Frojdi refuzonte vendosmërtisht që t'i atribuohet çfarëdo intence filozofike koncepcionit të tij «natyror-shkencor». Nocioni i nënvetëdijes është kategori fundamentale e psikanalizës së tij. Duke konsideruar se baza e tërë jetës është në sferën e cila është krijuar duke prapsur instinktin (para së gjithash ate libidinoz) në sferën e nënvetëdijes, ai pohon se pikërisht kjo sferë qenësisht përcakton të gjitha aktet tona të vetëdijshme. Të prapsurit, mosplotësimi i kënaqësisë së plotë të instinkteve seksuale rezulton me neuroza të ndryshme, ekscese patologjike, gabime në shkrim dhe në të folur e tjera. Zbulimi i sferës së nënvetëdijshme, që i takon Frojdit, pa-raqet një zbulim jashtëzakonisht të rëndësishëm, relevant sidomos për shpjegimin më të thellë të disa feno-meneve jo vetëm psikike por edhe të përgjithshme kulturore.
Me zmbrapsjen e instinktit libidinoz në të vërtetë nuk krijohen medoemos neurozat: në manifestimet e sub-limuara të instinktit të paplotësuar shfaqet për shembull arti. Artisti kryesisht, për shkak të nevojave të fuqishme instinktive është i paaftë të gjendet në realitetin praktik: andaj i drejtohet botës së imagjinatës dbe në të gjen kompensimin për plotësimin e drejtpërdrejtë të dëshirave të veta. Nga kjo botë fiktive e artit nuk është larg shpeshherë rruga deri te neurozat. Mirëpo artisti me anën e mekanizmit mbrojtës, domethënë rne anën e aftësive të sublimimit - ndonëse ka pësuar disfatë në jetë dhe e ndien veten të vetmuar - prapëseprapë gjen ngushëllim në faktin se u ofron ngushëllim joartistëve. Ndërkaq, bukuria në vetvete nuk u takon qëllimeve të drejtpërdrejta të artistit: për të pikërisht janë të rëndësishme problemet jetësore; bukuria i shërben vetëm si armë për mbrotje dhe për lehtësimin e vështërsive. Neurotikët nuk e kanë këtë armë, kështu që u bëhet «e pamundur rruga në realitet».
Në ëndrrat si dhe në religjionet dhe mitet manifestohet gjithashtu bota e dëshirave të parealizueshme, të prapsura. Gjithë simbolika që krijohet pikërisht për shkak të censurës dhe të pamundësisë që të shfaqen drejtpër-drejt impulset libidinoze (këta censorë nuk flenë as në kohën e ëndrrave) mund të kuptohet duke i reduktuar në format e veta të pacensuara. Shpjegimet e ëndrrave zbulojnë dëshirat dhe qëllimet sekrete, madje edhe atëherë kur iluzorisht duken se janë,të karakterit të kundërt.
Impulsi themelor dhe thelbi i gjithë mësimit të Frojdit si dhe i një serie veprash teorike të jashtëzakonshme të tij qëndron në synimin e tij që sa më shumë të eliminohet censura e përhershme, e cila pengon të shprehurit e lirë të impulseve, që këta të depërtojnë pa pengesa nga burgjet e tyre, që të shprehet në mënyrë autentike njeriu i vërtetë, burimor dhe jo i rremë dhe hipokrit, që në asociacionin e drejtpërdrejtë të zbulohen gjurmat e veprimeve jonjerëzore të njeriut. Andaj metoda fundamentale e shërimit psikanalitik qëndron në faktin që duke i bërë të vetëdijshme elementet e ndryshme nga nënvetëdija që shfaqen te pacienti (shpesh për shembull edhe në format simbolike në ëndrra), të zbulohen shkaqet e vërteta të neurozave me anën e asociacioneve të lira dhe nëpërmjet bisedave. Teoria e tij mbi Egon, mbi kompleksin e Edipit, mbi ëndrrat, mbi shkaqet e ndryshme të pervezioneve, mbi krijimin dhe përjetimin e artit, shpjegimi i tij i totemit dhe i tabusë, si dhe një seri e tërë tezash mbi strukturën psikike dhe sociale të popujve primitivë, patën (dhe në një masë të caktuar kanë edhe sot) ndikim jashtëzakonisht të madh në shumë vazhdues dhe popullarizatorë të psikanalizës në gjithë botën dhe në fusha të ndryshme shkencore (nga psikologjia, psikiatria deri te sociologjia, estetika dhe filozofia e kulturës). Ndërkaq, sot njëkohësisht provohet edhe një seri e tërë e njëanshmërive dhe i tezave joshkencore, të ndera dhe të pavërtetuara dhe i teprimeve plauzibile me të cilat, duke reduktuar tërë jetën në elementet e instinkteve libidi-noze, janë të pasura veprat e Frojdit. Të gjitha kryeveprat e Frojdit janë përkthyer në serbokroatishte, sidomos në «Odabrana dela Sigmunda Frojda», Matica Srpska, në VIII vëll.: I Psihopatologija svakodnevnog zivota; II Lfvod u psihoanaJizu; III Dosetka i njen odnos prema nesvesnom; IV O seksuainoj teoriji; Totem i tabu; V Iz kulture i umetnosti(Sumanutost i snovi u Gradivi V. Jensena; Jedna uspomena iz detinjstva Leonarda da Vinci-ja; Mikelandelov Mojsije; Dostojev-ski i oceubistvo; Nelagodnost u kultu-ri); VI Tumaëenje snova I; VII Tuma-denje snova II; VIII Autobiografija; Nova predavanja za uvodenje u psi-hoanalizu.

Ballkan.Web

----------


## AJSBERG

Une them qe njeriu duhet te veproje mbi nenvetedijen e tij (vetveten). Do te vinim re nje permiresim te jashtezakonshem shpirteror ne veten tone nese do ta transformonim veten tone ne nje burim te pershtatshem per te arritur ate qe duam. Une spajtohem me ateizmin e nices e te frojdit por ata jane te medhenj. Dhe ti shoqja e tyre e madhe je.

----------


## shiu2008

Diana a mund ta gjesh ate shkrimin e tjeter te dr.Arqile Botit mbi rolin e xhindeve ne semundjet nerotike dhe psiqike , sepse thua qe vazhdon ne artikullin tjeter? Please jam shum kurioz n.q.se do ta postoje.

----------


## brandon

Eshte i njohur fakti qe themeluesi i psikoanalizes-Freud-i formuloi hipotezen qe enderrat jane rezultat i deshirave intime te parealizuara.
Kohet e fundit disa studiues te mirenjohur amerikane pohojne qe teoria e Frojdit nuk ka asnje baze eksperimentale dhe kane zbuluar  qe enderrat realizohen ne cikle mjat precise te gjumit.
Aq me mire qe eshte keshtu.Kush ka provuar te lexoje libra nga Frojdi s ma merr mendja te mos jete merzitur me te dhe  pas faqes se30-te ndoshta mund ta kete hedhur librin ne raft , per tu pluhurosur.
 Gjate enderrave eshte zbuluar se gjithe organizmi hyn, ne axhitacion; rriten te rrahurat e zemres, rritet tensioni, rriten sekrecionet ,   me   pak fjale gjithe truri shkon ne gjendje "alarmi".
Sa me i nderlikuar te jete nje njeri aq me shume enderron.
Enderrat nuk kane ndonje kuptim te vecante dhe sherbejne per "seleksionimin" e informacionit duke eleminuar ate te panevojshmin.
Sipas gjykimit te studiuesve teoria e Frojdit eshte e gabuar ne te gjithe linjen e saj dhe u ofrua ne nje kohe kur njohurite per funksionet cerebrale ishin minimale dhe ne fazat e para.
Procesi  gjumit eshte analog per procesin qe provokohet nga obsesioni apo alucinacioni.
Eshte proces "motimi" te lire te memorieve te grumbullara ,por pa asnje lloj kriteri apo llogjike.
Po ashtu eshte i njohur fakti qe teoria e Frojdit nuk ka asnje baze eksperimentale , nuk ka ndonje kriter per ta mohuar  ate. ,, sic ka fizika- ekperimentin, qe heret apo vone teoria vertetohet ose hidhet poshte. Frojdi nuk e jep kete mundesi.Frojdi i lejon te gjitha mundesite dhe nuk pengon asnje ngjarje , nepermjet ndonje kriteri. Pa tjeter qe permbajtja llogjike e veprave te tij eshte e madhe, por "per permbatja" eksperimentale( empirike) eshte zero.

----------


## Zëu_s

> Teoria psiko-analitike e Zigmund Frojdit dhe roli i saj në jetën shoqërore
> 
>   Nga dr. Arqile Boti
> 
> Duke qenë se Frojdi është ateist i hapur atëherë vetvetiu konkludohet që *nuk pranon ekzistencën e shpirtit*
> 
> Për një ateist dhe *materialist* siç është Frojdi, *që nuk pranon shpirtin*...
> 
> etj.


Eshte e vertet qe Sigmund Freud ka qene ateist, por nuk eshte e vertet qe ai nuk e ka pranuar shpirtin, ju lutem, ai flet pa nderpre per "Seele und  Geist" (shpirti dhe fryma, apo ku ta di une se si perkthehen ato ne shqip), e ky far Arqile Boti na thot qe Freud nuk e paska pranuar shpirtin. 

Pastaj çka do te thot ajo "materialist", me sa e di une materialist eshte nje njeri qe beson vetem ne ato gjera qe jan te argumentuara, si mund te ishte ai materialist kur ai vet ka bere zbulime te hatashme mbi shpirtin e njeriut, ato nuk kan qene te argumentuara qe ti besoj Freudi si "materialist".

Ka edhe disa gjera te tjera qe nuk shkojne, ne keto tekste te Arqile Botit, por kjo qe e permenda me habiti jashtmase. 

-------------------

Do te ishte shum ne dobi per popullin e thjesht po ti sillnit disa skjarime dhe spjegime mbi fenomenin e *Transference dhe Countertransference* (s'po e di si i thuhen ne shqip), sepse ka shum njerz qe "vuajn" nga ky fenomen dhe nuk e dijne se çka po ndodhe me ta, ata nuk munden ta kuptojne se çka po ndodhe ashtu (pasiqe nuk kan njohuri ne psykologji), shum nga ata mendojne per vete qe kan luajtur nga mendja, mendojne qe jan psiqikisht te semure etj. 

Natyrisht duke mos anashkaluar edhe skjarimet mbi *Emathie*.

Pra nese ekziston mundesia te sillni ketu diçka *ne shqip* (natyrisht ne nje shqipe qe e kupton populli i thjesht), ose te hapni nje teme speciale per ato fenomene. FLM

----------


## AJSBERG

Frojdi gabimin e kishte pikerisht te interpretimi i endrrave. Ne realitet endrrat tregojne per nje dobesi te personalitetit tone te cilen ndergjegja jone nuk eshte e afte ta kape. Mund te tregoje dicka qe ne te kaluaren na ka lenduar ose mund te na tregoje te ardhmen tone. Te gjitha keto ndjehen nga nje pjese jashte kuadratit te vemendjes dhe vetedijes tone. Endrrat kane simbolet e tyre te cilat sipas perso9nave qe i shikojne ato na tregojne shume gjera duke i deshifruar ato.

----------


## katilesha007

Endrrat Freud i shihte si nje lloj kompromisi qe bejen Idi me Egon. Ne kuptimin qe endrra ''fsheh" ato impulse dhe deshira te cilat ne i presionojme cdo dite ne jeten tone dhe Ego-s ,e cila nuk dorezohet ne rolin e "policit" dhe censuruesit as ne enderr. Per kete arsye ai thoshte se endrra ka 2 permbajtje: 1. _p.e manifestuar_ ( ajo qe mbahet mend kur zgjohemi) dhe 2._ p.latente_( ajo permbajtje qe eshte thelbi i endrres,shpjegimi i saj ,por qe gjithmone eshte e fshehur pas nje simbolike te caktuar.

Ne fakt t.o e interpretimit te endrrave te Freud ka si qellim qe te tregoje kontrrollin e endrres mbi kujtimet e hershme , marredheniet e permbajtjes se endrres me jeten e zgjimit ,ate te realitetit...etc etc. Por ,une them se Freud duke i shpjeguar endrrat deri diku me syrin e instikteve, eroticitetit dhe seksualitetit , na solli nje menyre krejtesisht ndryshe te te parit te gjerave , por kjo ne fakt bie ne "kundershtim" me "formimin" tone, ndoshta.

----------


## Zëu_s

Aty me lart kam dashur te them *Empathie* e jo emathie.
 (nuk ma paska pranuar tastatura nje te shtypur, t'me falni)

----------


## artful dodger

homazh Frojdit prej Eric Clapton:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBzY7...eature=related

----------


## DI_ANA

Psikoanaliza u formua nga Sigmund Freud, i cili edhe e krijoj atë duke u bazuar së pari ne  mendimet e tij personale dhe pastaj që tadijë vetë se; si dhe perse ai ishte i frigësuar nga vdekja , fobia dhe dhimbja.Ai filloj duke e analizuar së pari veten e tij cka kjo dergoj më vonë deri të ajo , kur ky filloj edhe ti analizoj njerezit e tjerë,pra pacinetet e tij. Psikoanaliza është vetem ajqë të tregoj dhe hulumtoj se perse njerezitë sillen ne menyra të ndryshme ne terë jeten e tyre te perditeshme,dhe se do të ishte mirë që të dihet se perse njeriu frigohet nga lashtesia,erresira, nga insektet etj etj , por do të ishte edhe mirë që të dihej nga kjo se , perse njerezit kan nganjehere edhe sjellje kriminele dhe cka fshifet prapa tyre.

E tera u pasqyrua në një pjesë të madhe të njerezve për shkak të psiqikes së tyre të semurë,por edhe të gjendjes së pergjtheshme psiqike. Psikoanaliza i përkushtohet njohuris dhe shpirtit te njeriut. Freud ishte vetë mjekë dhe se gjendjet neurotike të pacienteve të tij për të ishin shumë interesante për ti studjuar.Psikoanaliza i sqaron ankthet dhe ankthet e detyruara si një llojë perjetimi të tronditjes të cilat kan lenë gjurmë qysh ne fëmijeri. Njeriu nuk duhet që të ketë problemet ë medha ose thjeshtë të jetë i sëmurë psiqik që të kerkoj ndihmen nga Psikologu për trajtim në ndonjë terapi. Por shumica e njerezve e kan një frigë ne veten e vetë qe¨të mos jenë si të shenuar ose regjistruar, mendojnë se kjo ështe një punë qe duhet te mbahet seket .

E verteta është se´psikoterapia në të shumten e rasteve mirretme problemet e jetes së perditshme të psikologjisë njerzore, të cilat probleme , çdo njeri i njef ne veten e vetë por lufton kunder tyre duke i mbajtur si sekret ne brendesin e vetë.Por psikoterapia ka të bejë më se shumti me mjekimin të lirë mental sesa me atë te psikiatrisë,qe në çdo rast qellimi i terë kesaj është që njeriu të jetë mirë dhe i menqur me veten e vetë , ta zbulojë ”unin” e vetë, sesa të mjekohet me medikamente oset ek ndoj llojë qendre psikiatrike me pa nevojë.

Mbrenda ketyre viteve , shumica me kan kontaktuar dhe thuja se çdo njëri ka thenë se ”Une nuk kam probleme të mëdha psiqike që të kerkoj mjekin në psikoterapi.” , dhe nga kjo ka rezoltuar se ata nuk e kan marrur si rast seriz nevojen e mjekimit të tyre në ketë drejtim , por në filllim janë mbyllur ne vete , duke i ikur të vertetes , dhe më pas pas një kohe , ur nuk kan mundur të rezistojnë , janë lajmeruar prapë që të kerkojnë ndihmë. Psikoterapia nuk ështe asgjë tjeter vetem terapi e lirë dhe udhezim për mirqenjen shpirterore. Ështe normale të jetë jonormale.Shumica e njerzve kan një mardhenje të mirë siq edhe e quajnë mardhenje dhe dije normale. Të jesh sikur që je vetë dhe të kesh një vetbesim të plotë, kerkohet që njeriu të largohet nga ai mendim duke e bëre në vetë ketë që ta vlersoj veten si të tjeret dhe të filloj që ti bejë pyetje vetevetes se kush ne¨te vertet ai ose ajo janë, ose kush jam. Êshtë e pamundur që njeriu të ketë mundesi që te jetë sikur ata te tjeret , sepse ketu njeriu bie ne ndeshë me origjinalitetin e tij personal.Nese ti mendon se je si të githë te tjeret , s´duhet për të harruar se ti je me ndryshe nga tjeret dhe origjinal ne veten tende. Edhe nese je i sëmurë psiqikishtë , ke te drejtë të llogarisesh se ti je një pjesë e njerezis dhe kerkon respekt nga rrethi, pra pamvarsishtë nga bindja e jote njerzore ose nga momentet e ndoj llojë semundje në jeten tënde.Cdo njeri vlenë aq shumë sa i tjeteri. Një Psikoterapeut mundet shpesh qe të
ndihmoj ty që te kuptosh dobesit e tua dhe të mesohesh të jetosh me një penges tënden të cilen e mbanë ne brendesi , ose ne anen fizike të trupit, me një fjalë te mesohesh të jetosh edhe si handikap sepse je qenje njerzore si të gjithë. Nese ke problem serioz do të ishte më mire qe ta kuptosh natyren e atij problemi dhe si të tjeret e kuptojnë ketë llojë problemi , e jo të rrish i fshehur nen hijen e marres (turpit)ose të luftosh me veten tënde dhe me ajrin që të rrethon.

Mendimet joreflektuese

Një pjesë e mendimeve tona formulohen në një kohë te larget ose të harruar dhe nga një situatë e vështirë e femijeris, dhe kjo është një shenjë e pershtypjes infratile dhe keto mendime munden që të na e bejnë një erresirë dhe jovullnet qe ti planifikojmë ardhmeritë tona dhe mundesit tona ne jeten e më tutjeshme. Keto mendime me te cilat as nuk mundemi të mendojmë na vijnë në kokë pa deshiruar dhe keto e bejnë një llojë bllokade ku ne nuk mundemi të refkleksohemi më për se afermi, nese ndoj person tjeter nuk na kshillon që te llogarisim ne ardhmerin tonë,sepse keto mendime te lartë permendura zoterojnë mbi ndjenjat tona në menyren mekanike dhe ne atë automatike dhe e zvogëlojnë edhe deshiren tonë jetsore. Keto janë mendime qe nuk benë të mendojmë me to.Procesi i mendimit ndalet dhe futen mendime të cilat në menyren e pakontrolluar sillen vetem ne një rrethë , nuk shokjnë më perpara por vetem aty, ndersa ne behemi te papjekur qe te mesohemi nga pervoja e hidhur.
Nganjehere , keto lloje te mendimeve janë large nesh dhe nuk gjindem me ne për të miren e uni-t tonë , por vijnë ne koken tonë aq shpejtë ne një citat të pa pershtateshme , kur as ne nuk e dijmë se qka po ndodhe me te vertet me ne. Ne "e dijm" se qdo here jemi pafat,dhe se nuk është ide e mirë që te provojmë dhe të ndryshojmë , se ne nuk mundemi ti bejmë disa gjëra, se të tjeret kan qdo here te drejtë,se te gjitha femrat janë joreale (fals) burrat janë zullumqar,dhe se te tjeret do të largoheshin nga ne , nese ata na njohin ne dhe brendesin tonë se qka fshehim dhe bajmëne në veti. Në keto rrethan lindë asgjë me shumë se vetbesimi i ultë i cili më pa tjeter duhet që të kërkoj këshillen dhe ndihmen e Psikoterapeutit.

Wapedia Wiki

----------


## DI_ANA

Shkruan: Dr. Naser H. EJUPI

        NEUROZA KONVERZIVE (HISTERIA)



       Fjala histeri rrjedh nga gjuha greke - HYSTERA që d.m.th. mitër (shtrat i fëmijës). Hipokrati ka supozuar se kjo sëmundje paraqitet te femrat që nuk lindin fëmijë (sterile), ku mitra e tyre që kërkon fëmijë shëtiti nëpër trup dhe duke u ndalur në ndonjë organ ose pjesë të trupit shkakton çrregullimin e funksionit të tyre ose paralizën. Më vonë është paraqitur mendimi se histeria paraqitet në raste të abstinencës seksuale, ku mitra e pakënaqur shkakton simptomat e sëmundjes.



            Neuroza konverzive (histeria) si sëmundje shpirtërore (mentale) ka qenë e njohur qysh moti, që nga koha e Hipokratit dhe Galenit. Me emrin histeri këtë sëmundje e ka emërtuar Hipokrati (shek. IV  p.e.r.).

            Fjala histeri rrjedh nga gjuha greke - HYSTERA që d.m.th. mitër (shtrat i fëmijës). Hipokrati ka supozuar se kjo sëmundje paraqitet te femrat që nuk lindin fëmijë (sterile), ku mitra e tyre që kërkon fëmijë shëtiti nëpër trup dhe duke u ndalur në ndonjë organ ose pjesë të trupit shkakton çrregullimin e funksionit të tyre ose paralizën. Më vonë është paraqitur mendimi se histeria paraqitet në raste të abstinencës seksuale, ku mitra e pakënaqur shkakton simptomat e sëmundjes.

            Shumë shekuj më vonë u vërejt se këto supozime nuk ishin të vërteta, pasi që nga histeria ishin sëmur edhe meshkujt.

            Në disa vende, disa njerëz edhe sot mendojnë se në trupin e të sëmurit  nga histeria është i pranishëm djalli i cili i shkakton të gjitha mundimet. Sigmund Frojdi (1856-1936)  këtë sëmundje e ka quajtur si neurozë konverzive. Sipas tij te të sëmurët nga histeria, konflikti psikik konvertohet (transformohet) në simptomë trupore. Simptoma trupore përbëhet nga shumë çrregullime që do të shohim te tabloja klinike.

            Shkencëtarët mendojnë se histeria paraqitet me shpesh tek ata persona që kanë predisponim gjenetiko-biologjik për tu sëmurë nga kjo sëmundje, dhe se më tepër sëmurën femrat se sa meshkujt.

            Rreth etiologjisë së kësaj sëmundjeje më tepër hulumtime ka bërë Frojdi, i cili ka ardhur në përfundim se te histeria më tepër kemi të bëjmë me përjetimin e traumave të ndryshme psikike, të fantazive dhe dëshirave të parealizuara që shprehen me afekt të fortë dhe janë me prejardhje gati gjithmonë nga sfera seksuale.

            Shumë probleme të sferës seksuale, si: impotenca, frigjiditeti, mosarritja e orgazmit, ndarja e partnerëve etj. sjellin deri te kjo sëmundje e rëndë shpirtërore.



            Tabloja klinike

            Kjo sëmundje shoqërohet me shumë simptome të cilat paraqiten për shkak të çrregullimeve funksionale të organeve të ndryshme, por jo edhe dëmtimit organik, e që janë si rezultat i transferimit të konfliktit psikik në këto simptome. Më interesante është paraqitja e sulmit të madh histerik, kur i sëmuri rrëzohet përtokë, por nuk lëndohet. Ky sulm është i karakterit teatral dhe kryhet në prani të shumë njerëzve. Zakonisht pas ndonjë shqetësimi a hidhërimi, ose edhe nga një qetësi e plotë i sëmuri rrëzohet përtokë duke marrë pozitën e harkut (jarc de sercle), duke prekur dyshemenë me thembra dhe me pjesën e pasme të kokës (zverk) dhe mandej duke bërë rrotullime të trupit. Në këtë rast i sëmuri ka forcë të jashtëzakonshme, smund ta mbajë 2-3 persona.

            Të sëmurit i shtrëngohen duart dhe këmbët, dridhet, vetëdijen e ka të ruajtur ose pjesërisht të ndërruar. Gjatë këtij sulmi të sëmurit nuk i paraqitet shkuma nga goja, nuk e kafshon gjuhën dhe nuk ka urinim të pakontrolluar, gjë që e dallon nga sulmi i madh epileptik.

            Përveç këtij sulmi, tek i sëmuri paraqiten edhe të ashtuquajtura paraliza histerike që shoqërohen me marrjen (paralizën) e muskujve të dorës ose të këmbës. Këtu reflekset fiziologjike janë të ruajtura kurse reflekse patologjike nuk ka. Këtu kemi të bëjmë vetëm me një paralizë funksionale-psikike të muskujve, por jo edhe me paralizë për shkak të dëmtimeve organike.

            Afonia histerike karakterizohet me humbjen e papritur të zërit, ku i sëmuri nuk mund të flasë. Anestezioni histerik manifestohet me humbjen e ndjeshmërisë për prekje, dhembje dhe temperaturë.

            Kokëdhembja histerike paraqitet për shkak të tensionit neurotik dhe është rezistent në terapi dhe analgjetikë, ndërsa mjekohet vetëm me psikoterapi dhe sedativ. Është interesante tek të sëmurit neurotiko-histerikë edhe paraqitja e verbimit dhe shurdhimit. Fusha e të pamurit e personave histerik mund të ngushtohet në formë të tubusit ose personi të mos shohë fare - verbim histerik (amaurosis hysterica). Personi nuk dëshiron disa gjëra ti shohë, prandaj është i kënaqur shpirtërisht. Edhe shurdhimi histerik është fenomen i ngjashëm. Një paciente është shurdhuar në atë moment kur është informuar se bashkëshorti i saj është mbytur.

            Si fenomen histerik numërohet edhe shpejtimi i punës së zemrës (takikardia), zënia e frymës, pengesa në kapërdimje, vjella, anoreksia, çrregullimet e menstruacionit, frigjiditeti, impotenca etj. Tek i sëmuri histerik kemi edhe paraqitjen e një varg çrregullimesh psikike, nga turbullimi i vetëdijes e deri te paraqitja e iluzioneve dhe halucinacioneve. Kur çrregullohet funksioni i memories paraqitet fenomeni i përgjegjësisë së gabuar p.sh. pacienti pyetet sa bëjnë 2+2, ai përgjigjet: 2+2=5. Te datat gabon për një ditë etj.



            Ecuria e sëmundjes dhe prognoza

            Sëmundja zakonisht fillon në fëmijëri, në adoleshencë ose në rini. Në mënyrë tipike sëmundja zhvillohet me acarimin e qetësimeve, por rrallë ndodh që i sëmuri të mos ketë asnjë simptomë. Shumë nga këta të sëmurë nuk përmirësohen. Ata janë aq të gjymtuar nga histeria sikur të kishin ndonjë ndryshim organik.

            Ndërlikimet kryesore të histerisë janë: depresioni, vetëvrasja, divorcet etj. I sëmuri që mbanë etikën e histerisë mund të vizitohet shpesh te mjeku dhe kështu të mos diagnostifikohet një çrregullim organik tek ai.



            Trajtimi klinik

            Trajtimi i personave të sëmur nga histeria është shumë i ndërlikuar. Ata shpesh e nervozojnë mjekun, meqenëse nuk përmirësohen ose zhvillojnë simptoma alternative sapo një grup tjetër simptomash është qetësuar.

            Histerikët i ndërrojnë mjekët dhe kërkojnë vëmendjen nga ata. Të sëmurëve më së shpeshti u preferohet psikoterapia, por shumica e tyre e ndërpresin atë. Për një trajtim afatgjatë janë të domosdoshme e thelbësore marrëdhëniet e mira në mes mjekut dhe të sëmurit.

            Qëllimi kryesor është që të parandalohen shëtitjet e panevojshme nëpër mjekë, ndërhyrjet kirurgjike të paarsyeshme, divorcet dhe vetëvrasjet. Për mjekim përdoren edhe medikamente antineurotik p.sh. ansilin, demetrin, librium, adumbran, xanax, lexilium etj.

            Shumë mirë ndikojnë edhe sugjestionet dhe hipnoza në disa seanca.

----------


## DI_ANA

Frojdi dhe Jungu, kolosët e psikologjisë

Nga Lorena Pyze

Përderisa mjedisi kulturor në të cilin lindim dhe rritemi ndikon në sjelljen tone, mund të duket sikur ne jemi pa asnjë individualitet ose vullnet të lire. Ne mund të dukemi si të gatuar në forma të paracaktuara që shoqëria i ka pregatitur për ne . Fakti se që nga lindja deri në vdekje ne jemi në marrëdhënie me të tjerët, sigurisht e kushtëzon personalitetin tone, vlerat që kemi dhe sjelljen që manifestojmë. Megjithatë jeta jonë me të tjerët është në origjinë të individualitetit dhe lirisë sonë. Gjatë shoqërizimit , seicili prej nesh zhvillon një kuptim për indetitetin e vetvetes dhe aftësinë për mendim dhe mendim të pavarur . Të karahasosh dy psikologë të mëdhenj si Frojdi dhe Jungu. në terma sa më të thjeshtë përcaktohej si të rrezikshme. Ata, në fillim ishin shokë të ngushtë, që kishin mendime të njëjta. Kjo shoqëri nuk u zgjati shumë mbas disa mospajtimeve që hasen në psikologji . Jung nuk u pajtua kurrë me disa gjëra që Frojdi do të thoshte. Kemi dy shkolla dhe disiplina të ndryshme psikologjike: Psikoanaliza nga Frojdi, dhe Psikologjia Analitike nga Jungu. Këto të dyja përbëjnë thelbin e shkollës moderne të mendjes e njohur si Psikologjia e Thellë , dhe kanë për qëllim hulumtimin e shtresës së thellë të nëndijes. Zigmund Frojd, psikolog dhe psikiatër austriak, ka ndikuar së tepërmi me teorinë e tij mbi jetën psikike, jo vetëm në zhvillimin e psikologjisë; Adleri, Jungu e të tjerë, por me modifikime të ndryshme dhe korrektura të shumta, është e pranishme edhe në disa teza filozofike deri në kohën tonë; E. Fromi , H.Markuze e të tjerë, ndonëse Frojdi refuzonte vendosmërisht që t’i atribonte çdo lloj sentence filozofike koncepsionit të tij natyror shkencor. Çdo individ punon për vetveten, individualisht me rrezikun e vet dhe jo dukshëm në bashkëpunim me tjetrin. Por nuk është një Robinson Kruzo, ai ka nevojë për të tjerët, si klientë, si nënpunës ose si punëdhënës, duhet të blejë dhe të shesë, të japë dhe të marrë. Tregu, si ai i mallrave dhe ai i fuqisë punëtore, i rregullon këto lidhje. Kështu individi i vetëm dhe i vetmjaftueshëm hyn në marrëdhënie ekonomike me të tjerët si mjeti për një qëllim të vetëm të blejë dhe të shesë . Ndërsa Karl Jung, psikiatër dhe psikolog zvicerian, mjek dhe themelues i shkollës psikoanalitike të Cyrrnihut, quajtur ndryshe psikologji analitike. Në bazë të raportit të individit dhe të rrethit njerëzit i ndan në dy tipa karakteri, kryekëput të ndryshëm. 1. të ekstravetuar, të kthyer nga bota e jashtme aktiv dhe 2. të introvetuar të kthyer nga bota e brendshme, pasiv. Në emër të qendrimit metafizikisht më të lirë dhe psikologjikisht të palidhur, Jung refuzon çdo simplifikim të problemit të psikikes dhe konsideron, se është jo kritike të pranohet një i vetmi instikt themelor, i cili do të duhej të shpjegonte çdo gjë dhe të bëhej themel i gjithë jetës shpirtërore. Duke mbrojtur kompleksitetin e psikikës dhe me këtë psikologjinë e relativizuar, Jung ndahet nga Psikoanaliza dhe konsiston në një Psikologji të re, karakteristika e të cilës është tipologjia e jetës shpirtërore. Kjo ndarje e tij nga analiza të jep të kuptosh ndryshimin e raporteve FROJD - JUNG. Çfarë e detyron një njeri t’i përshtatet pothuajse të gjitha kushteve të jetës së konceptueshme dhe cilat janë limitet e përshtatshmërisë së tij. Përgjigja do të ishte dashuria, implulsi shkatërrues, sadizmi, prirja për nënështrim, etja për pushtet, indiferenca, dëshira për lavdi, pasioni për kursim, përmbushja e kënaqësisë epshore dhe frika ndaj sensualitetit. Këto dhe shumë aspirate dhe frika të tjera që takohen tek njeriu zhvillohen në reaksion me disa kushte të jetës. Ta rendisësh në një formulë të thjeshtë do të ishte: njeriu duhet të hajë, të pijë, të flejë, të mbrohet nga armiqtë dhe kështu me rradhë. Që në lindje, njeriu e gjen tashmë të përgatitur skenën. Duhet të hajë dhe të pijë e për këtë duhet të punojë. Kjo do të thotë se duhet të punojë në kushte dhe në mënyra të veçanta që për të, do të përcaktohen nga shoqëria e përcaktuar që kur ka lindur. Të dy këta faktorë, nevoja për të jetuar dhe sistemi shoqëror, janë në linjën e parimit të pandryshueshëm për të, si individ dhe janë faktorë që përcaktojnë zhvillimin e atyre tipareve që paraqesin një plasticitet më të madh. Koncepti Frojdist mbi marrdhëniet njerëzore në thelb është i tillë, individi paraqitet i paisur nga një seri e plotë impulsesh biologjike. Që të mund t’i kënaqë ata, individi hyn në marrëdhënie me objekte të tjera. Kështu, individët e tjerë janë mjete për t’u përdorur për qëllimin tone, kënaqjen e aspiratave, që nga ana e tyre e kanë origjinën tek individi para, se ata të hyjnë në kontakt me të tjerët . Frojdi e pranonte idenë tradicionale për një diktonomi thelbësore midis njeriut dhe shoqërisë, si dhe doktrinën tradicionale të ligësisë së natyrës njerëzore. Sipas tij njeriu është thellësisht antisocial, shoqëria duhet ta zbusi, duhet t’i plotësojë disa kënaqësi që vijnë nga impulset biologjike, që si të tilla janë të domosdoshme, por në pjesën më të madhe shoqëria duhet ta rafinojë dhe të frenojë, në mënyrë të shkathët, impulset themelore të njeriut. Në teorinë e Frojdit raporti midis individit dhe shoqërisë është në thelb statik, virtualisht individi është i njëjtë dhe shndërrohet në masën, që shoqëria ushtron një presion më të madh mbi impulset natyrore. Duke i hedhur një vështrim analizës së shpirtit të turmave nga Le Boni, Frojdi fillimisht në shënimet e tij Psikologjia e turmave, hedh një qasje kritike për psikologjinë individuale. Sipas tij, ajo ka objekt njeriun e izoluar, duke kërkuar të tregojë rrugët nëpër të cilat ai përpiqet të përfitojë kënaqësi nga impulset e veta instiktive, por duke e bërë këtë gjë, vetëm shumë rrallë, në disa rrethana të paralizueshme, mund të shkëputet nga marrëdhënia e këtij individi me të tjerët. Tek një turmë çdo ndjenjë e çdo veprim është ngjitës, çka nënkuppton se individi flijon me mjaft lehtësi, interesimin vetjak për interesimin kolektiv. Ka, gjithashtu shumë aspekte bazë, që më pas u nxorrën si fundamente esenciale, të cilat përshkruajnë gjendjen e inidividit që bën pjesë në turmë. Individi nuk është më i vetëdijshëm për veprimet e tij. Turma është impulsive, e lëvizëshme dhe e irrituar. Ajo udhëhiqet, pothuajse vetëm nga e pavetëdijshmja. impulse të cilave u nënshtrohet turma, që sipas rrethanave mund të jenë të buta ose të egra, heroike ose të dobëta. Ajo nuk duron asnjë të çarë ndërmjet dëshirës dhe realizimit të asaj që dëshiron. Ajo ka ndjenjën e të gjithëfuqishmes, beson me lehtësi dhe është zhveshur nga shpirti kritik, e pamundura nuk ekziston për të, as dyshimi, as e pasigurta. Turma shkon menjëherë në ekstrem, fillimi i një antipatie kthehet menjëherë në urrejtje të egër. Për individin në turmë nocioni i të pamundurës zhduket. Kushdo të veprojë mbi të, nuk ka nevojë të peshojë logjikën e argumentave të tij, mjafton të paraqesë tablotë më të fuqishme duke ekzagjeruar e përsëritur vazhdimisht të njëjtën gjë. Në një grumbull individësh në turmë, veçoritë individuale zhduken, kurse instiktet e egra brutale, shkatërruese, mbeturinat e viteve të barbarisë që flejnë tek secili prej tyre, rizgjohen duke i dhënë liri kënaqjes së instikteve. -”… turma nuk ka kurrfarë organizimi, e nëqoftë se e ka, mezi e meriton të quhet ashtu…” Turma ushtron mbi individin e veçuar një fuqi të pakufizuar e me rrezikshmëri të lartë të parashikueshme. Individi i veçuar në turmë, braktis individualitetin e tij dhe stugjestionohet nga të tjerët. Këtë ai e bën, sepse tek ai ekziston nevoja për të qenë më tëpër dakort, se sa në kundërshtim me ta, e pra ndoshta këtë e bën “vetëm për hir të dashurisë së tyre”. Turma ka plot besim dhe autoritetin e vet, i hap rrugë përkushtimit ndaj një ideali dhe ka qëndrim tolerant. Ajo i nënshtrohet forcës magjike të fjalëve. Me to i qetëson, por mund edhe të ndezi stuhitë më të tmerrshme. Arësyeja dhe argumentet nuk mund t’i luftojnë dot kundër disa fjalëve e disa formularëve. Turmat kërkojnë iluzione, të cilat nuk mund t’i kundërshtojnë. Vet mungesa e realizimit, irealja ndikon mbi to gati njësoj si realja. Turma është një kope, e bindur se nuk do të jetojë kurrë pa zotëri. Ajo ka etje për t’u bindur , se duhet t’i nënshtrohet dikujt, të cilin e përfytyron si zotin e saj.


"Gazeta Ndryshe"

----------


## brandon

Si nuk ke pertuar ti mbledhesh gjithe , keto informacione-Diana, qe duken shume teknike.
Sidoqofte gjithe modeli neurofiziolgjik  Frojdjan           sipas axhornimeve te fundit duket i gabuar.
Jane zbuluar shume gjera; P sh eshte zbuluar qe enderrojne edhe kafshet ( enderrohet me pak , duke zbritur gradualisht shkallen evolutive; duket sikur krokodilet nuk enderrojne fare)
Eshte zbular qe enderrojne femijet ne bark te nenes.Eshte zbuluar qe sa me i ri te jete individi, aq me shume gjume te gjate dhe intensiv ben. Po ashtu kush ka shume aktivitet mendor gjate dites.
Konkluzioni ,ne rastin e enderrave,eshte se ato nuk kane asnje lloj kuptimi por duhen per metabolizmin (trasformimin kimik) e informacionit duke e seleksionuar ate.
Tendenca ,gjithnje ne rritje per enderrat eshte se ato konsiderohen bashkim i lire memoriesh.
Por kjo nuk do te thote qe cdonjeri te mos vere "konsideratat" e tij.
Por shume te tjere ftojne njerezit e shendoshe per ti harruar enderrat pasi ne te vetete enderrohet per te harruar.Le te enderrojne ata qe kane nevoje.
Sidoqofte eshte teper shpejt per te dhene pergjigje te sakta.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Unë cmoj shumë Frojdin (Freud)!

Në amerikë , është zhvilluar dhe zhvillohet një fushat e tërë kundër Frojdit.
Ata kapen më së shumti tek ajo se Frojdi ka keqpërdorur njerzit në "eksperimentet" e tija . Më së shumti bëhet për keqtrajtimin e të miturve.

Ata akuzojnë Frojdin se ishte edhe pedofil!

Natyrish gjërat që na i solli brandon  kan vleren e vet , por janë , bile unë ashtu mendoj , teori posikurse  ato të Frodjit , dhe na mbetet të krahasojmë në mes veti .

Se a janë të mërzitshme shkrimet e Frojdit , mund të them se unë nuk e kam pasur problem të lexoj Frodjin , bile në gjuhë të ndryshme.

mendoj se ilustrimi me shembuj në spjegimin e teorive të tijë e bënë mjaft interesant leximin e shkrimeve të tijë.

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## Zëu_s

> Do te ishte shum ne dobi per popullin e thjesht po ti sillnit disa skjarime dhe spjegime mbi fenomenin e *Transferences dhe Kundertransferences* (s'po e di si i thuhen ne shqip), sepse ka shum njerz qe "vuajn" nga ky fenomen dhe nuk e dijne se çka po ndodhe me ta, ata nuk munden ta kuptojne se çka po ndodhe ashtu (pasiqe nuk kan njohuri ne psikologji), shum nga ata mendojne per vete qe kan luajtur nga mendja, mendojne qe jan psiqikisht te semure etj. 
> 
> Natyrisht duke mos anashkaluar edhe skjarimet mbi *Empatine*.
> 
> Pra nese ekziston mundesia te sillni ketu diçka *ne shqip*, ose te hapni nje teme speciale per to. 
> 
> FLM


Si eshte e mundur te mos i interesojne askujt keto, sidomos juve qe mirreni me psikologji ???

----------

